# Low Carb Cod!



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just cooked this wasnt bad

230g cod fillets

small matchstick peices of chorizo

pinch of chilli flakes

garlic clove

can of chopped toms

Fry garlic and small peices of chorizo, dont use too much as its fatty but you only neee a very small amount to create some good flavour, use olive oil.

Add chopped toms and pinch of chilli simmer for 20 mins until thickened.

Meanwhile make a foil pouch season cod fillets add to pouch with small splash of white wine (leave this out if you want to be super good)

Place in oven for 15 mins on 200c just make sure its not opaque in the middle.

Serve with half of sauce and veg...DONE

Macros roughly 5.9g carbs in toms 36g protein in cod, maybe 5g of fat in small amount of chorizo would be about 400 cals..


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

i though this was about playing call of duty on low carbs lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ha ha...not sure you can count the x box as a form of cardio mate!


----------

